# Need a good fast semiautomatic pellet gun for under $135



## Joe Blow (Feb 23, 2006)

Any tips on where i could purchase a good high fps pellet gun for under $135? Its for hunting rabbits :sniper:. There's a semiauto where i live at Big 5 but its only 650fps and I don't know if that'll do the trick so if you could help me on that it would be greatly appreciated.
-Joe Blow-


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Need a good fast semiautomatic pellet gun for under $135


You want a what!

Why not pick up a Savage semi auto .22, Wal-Mart has them for less than 100 dollars.


----------



## Sniper_911 (Apr 1, 2006)

for real man. if you're goin for rabbits i wouldn't recomend a pellet gun. a .22 is perfect.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

.17 HMR is about 150 :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## daisy1894hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

:beer: heres one i have it kills squirrels from 50 feet with a cheep scope on it http://www.pyramydair.com/p/crosman-107 ... ifle.shtml


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

17, a bit much, 22 perfect, and pretty good range if you can shoot.


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

some day people will realize... hunting is not a game, its a sport. and pellet shooters are toys, not guns. get a .22 and kill a rabbit


----------



## 270 (Nov 8, 2007)

ay tee said:


> some day people will realize... hunting is not a game, its a sport. and pellet shooters are toys, not guns. get a .22 and kill a rabbit


if there toys why do they shoot pellet guns in the olmpics?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

270 said:


> ay tee said:
> 
> 
> > some day people will realize... hunting is not a game, its a sport. and pellet shooters are toys, not guns. get a .22 and kill a rabbit
> ...


They are not toys! Make no mistake about that!

It's just, that often times, there are better choices for game than an air rifle. Targets die a lot easier than critters do. I mean if I drop a clay target on the ground, it's going to break. If I drop a fox squirrel, bunny, on the ground they are going to run away. They just are not as fragile as a lot of folks think they are, and deserve a weapon that will it hard enough and with a big enough payload to shock them while also destroying tissue, bone, and organs.

I'll grant you, you could shoot a needle at one and if you hit him in the head and have enough force to drive that needle into the brain, the animal is going to die. On the other hand, are you always able to hit the head of your target. Bunnies can bob and weave pretty good and are not that easy to see sitting. Squiirels often have a lot of brush in the form of limbs and twigs around them.

I guess, if you can always guarantee a head shot and the animal is close, then the air rifle will do the trick. If not, then you owe it to the animal to use a larger gun, load, combination.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

dfisher.. that is basically the point i was trying to make... a toy is something that is insufficient for a job such as, a kid plays with a toy hammer, a carpenter uses a real hammer, which one will do the job better... yea they are not actual toys but in theory they are... dont get me wrong, they can do damage, but a .22 would do more damage in a more economical way... 
sorry for the misunderstanding, i should have elaborated a bit more than i did


----------



## ishootstuff (Oct 19, 2007)

the only simi auto gun i know of is the drozd or nightstalker, check your local game laws though because semi auto guns may be outlawed.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I dont own a pellet gun and have only shot a handfull of real quality ones. However, The ones that I have shot were pretty spectacular in both accuracy and power. I have watched my buddy shoot rabbits with in 25 yds and kill them stone dead with many of the pellets exiting through the chest. Its the same as all other hunting, if your equipment and skills are up to the challenge it makes for a great time and a challenging hunt. There are people who hunt brown bear with a 416 rigby and there are those who hunt them with a recurve.


----------

